
Why You Probably Work for a Giant Company, in 20 Charts - ddlatham
http://www.wsj.com/graphics/big-companies-get-bigger/
======
arcanus
'Over time, economists say, nimble new companies should form to challenge
sprawling incumbents. That isn’t happening as much these days. Young firms
often fail or are absorbed by existing giants. The problem now is that
business formation has slowed.'

